
Show HN: Qlutter – Mission control for teams - adamwi
https://qlutter.io/
======
brudgers
The concern I have with a project like this that the pricing model seems at
odds with the level of commitment a customer needs to make to both fully
utilize Qlutter and for Qlutter to be highly profitable and sustainable.

I mean that it's a tool designed for someone to run critical business
operations while the pricing model is discount from an enterprise perspective.
I know it works for 37Signals, but their product line grew out of an inhouse
project, so early on, it did not depend on sales or investment to drive
improvement or to keep it from dying.

At a hundred euros a seat per month, versus the current ten, the product is
priced to suggest a sustainable business alongside a high level of service. At
ten euros a seat per month, it does not look that way.

Good luck.

~~~
adamwi
Thanks for your comment!

We understand the commitment a user makes when switching
planning/collaboration app. We are in this for the long run and already have a
user base from the closed beta that provide steady revenue.

No problems to have a sustainable business at 10 euro per user and month with
our cloud offering (also accounting for customer acquisition costs in line
with industry standard). The on premises hosting (offered to enterprises)
requires more support and therefore we have a higher price point for that
offering.

Further on it would be natural to create additional revenue streams for us
with supplementing solutions and modules. E.g. analytics across multiple
teams.

~~~
brudgers
I'm no less concerned because:

1\. The basis for pricing is cost to produce rather than value produced.

2\. The anchor price for the enterprise product is the low price of the cloud
product.

3\. Suppose the tag line for your product was "It returns 50x its cost every
month!" At 100 euro per ten seats that's 500 euro per seat per month before
switching costs and administrative costs. In many businesses 500 euro per
employee per month is line noise and 5000 euro in a department is rounding
error. At 100 euro a seat, the numbers are more likely to be meaningful.

4\. Adding analytics across teams isn't going to be a 90 euro add on to a 10
euro product. But it's a version 1.1 feature for a 100 euro product.

5\. The amount of value that it is possible to create with the revenue from a
100 euro seat can potentially be leveraged into a 200 euro seat. Getting from
10 euro seats to 50 euro seats is likely to be harder.

6\. The argument for lower prices is not backed up with a model higher showing
higher revenue.

------
adamwi
Hi, one of the creators behind Qlutter here.

We have built Qlutter over the last year, the goal is to create a
collaboration/planning tool that does what is needed for the team without
being too bloated.

We've placed a lot of focus on supporting the kind of collaboration that will
actually make a team better, especially morning meetings. We just launched and
would appreciate any feedback!

------
qwrusz
It looks clean from what I can see. I have tried a few of your competitors and
tried to build internally and now back to using MS Office (which is bloated).

I wish the photos were larger or there was a demo/walk-through without having
to sign up.

~~~
adamwi
Thx for checking out Qlutter! Wanted to save some bandwidth for our visitors
on the landing page, link below to high resolution screen shots.

[http://imgur.com/gallery/NvWx9](http://imgur.com/gallery/NvWx9)

Good point regarding demo-video and sandbox test environment, adding it to the
development roadmap.

Edit: Added links to high resolution screen shots above.

